# Expanding Foam



## lynx (6 Jun 2007)

HI all,
does anybody have any home remedies to remove expanding foam from hands / skin. awful stuff to try and remove:

cheers


----------



## jhegarty (6 Jun 2007)

*Re: Expanding Foam !!!!*



lynx said:


> HI all,
> does anybody have any home remedies to remove expanding foam from hands / skin. awful stuff to try and remove:
> 
> cheers



If its not set vegetable oil... if its set none ....


----------



## lynx (6 Jun 2007)

its set alright... and it does ''exactly what it says on the tin''

thanks anyway


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Jun 2007)

Give [broken link removed] a try. Might help.


----------



## petelomejor (6 Jun 2007)

Nothing, if you knew about  the chemical available before hand, but hindsight is great, give it about a week or more to wear off and keep your hands in your pockets,


----------



## A99 (7 Jun 2007)

Hi;

Get a scrubbie (one of those metal ones you would use in the kitchen) & start scrubing with washing up liquid !
Be careful not to rip you hands with the metal scrubbie as they can be sharp, this should take the heavy foam off & then use one of those foam kitchen scrubbies for the ligher area's. Your hands will be very very dry afterwards !


----------



## davidoco (7 Jun 2007)

lynx said:


> HI all,
> does anybody have any home remedies to remove expanding foam from hands / skin. awful stuff to try and remove:
> 
> cheers



Take off the plastic gloves that came with the product and underneath your hands should be pretty clean and glue free.


----------



## TDON (7 Jun 2007)

davidoco said:


> Take off the plastic gloves that came with the product and underneath your hands should be pretty clean and glue free.


 
LOL. I never use gloves either. Always think "ah sure, this will only take a minute, I don't need them!"   Famous last words!!! Never works out that way, hence I have found the following product, which is available from any hardware store, terrific.

[broken link removed]


----------



## lynx (7 Jun 2007)

Thanks for all the replies,

yes hind sight is brilliant but a bit of foresight is better .. will know for next time,
Got about 95% off with trusty ''Elbow grease'' available at all good stores.
that and a scourer pad!!


----------



## BillK (7 Jun 2007)

Washing up liquid and sugar works for most things.


----------



## basamin (7 Jun 2007)

i got some of that expanding foam on my hand and used thinners and smooth sandpaper


----------



## Carpenter (7 Jun 2007)

Some of the suggestions here sound pretty extreme (sandpaper and scouring pads!), I always use throwaway latex gloves when using any oil based paints or solvent based products like foams etc.  You can get them very cheap in Heatons.....Failing that butter and sugar is an old trick that's a little less hard on your skin but will remove most stains- it's especially good for oil and grease though!


----------



## laoisfan (8 Jun 2007)

nail-polish-remover.

soak a jcloth in some and start rubbing away, just make sure you do not have cracked-skin on your hands.  also, make sure you wash your hands afterwards.

it should remove the majority of it.  there may be very small pieces you cannot remove but they will come off over time as you wash your hands etc etc over a few weeks.


----------

